# Different Stand Same Results (well sort of)



## Anaconda Pintler (Oct 29, 2007)

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Well last night I had a evening to hunt but the only stand I could hunt because of the wind was a stand that I have not sit yet it is a spot that I generally hunt during the full rut, because it is basically a funnel along a known travel route but I wanted to hunt and this stand it would be. I got on stand early and to my surprise the water oaks were falling like crazy with a lot of sign and activity in the area including a BUNCH of new rubs and scrapes since I had hung the stand, things were were definately looking up but after a couple of hours of not seeing anything I started to second guess myself for sitting this stand I spotted a couple of does traveling and if stayed on course would put them dangerously close to my 52 lb. longbow and a Bear Razorhead (greenie). It took awhile for them to get to my area from all the browsing they were doing but I was ready with a arrow on the string. Then out of the blue a doe in the lead at about 30 yards for no reason just looked up at me and stared I guess my imitation of the tree I was in was not good enough she blowed and ran about fifty or so yards out taking the other with her. I was bummed but still confident since it was early yet and after about 20 minutes or so they had finally convinced themselves that whatever I was I was not a threat and started moving back in my direction. They came thru feeding on the small acorns that were scattered and the old girl gave me a perfect broadside shot at about five yards from the bottom of the tree she was done in seconds traveling less than fifty yards after the complete passthrough gaining both lungs. My bet is that she will be good table fare! Hope you enjoyed the evening hunt with me!


----------



## Poo Pie (Nov 23, 2007)

Nice job Anaconda! That must be your lucky shirt


----------



## Anaconda Pintler (Oct 29, 2007)

Yeah Poo, I have a couple of them you know I have been on an anti camo anti techology swing for a few years now, trying to get away from all the gimmicks you know! I got me some stone heads in the mail today that a buddy of mine knapped and got them mounted on some shafts, I will see if that is a step to far in the wrong direction in the upcoming weeks!


----------



## Finnegan (Sep 7, 2007)

But you're wearing plaid....

Go the extra mile. Go au natural! :lol:


----------



## Anaconda Pintler (Oct 29, 2007)

Tex has been trying to get me to wear a breechcloth! I told him there are way to many briars down here!


----------



## .45 (Sep 21, 2007)

Anaconda Pintler said:


> Yeah Poo, I have a couple of them you know I have been on an anti camo anti techology swing for a few years now, trying to get away from all the gimmicks you know! I got me some stone heads in the mail today that a buddy of mine knapped and got them *mounted on some shafts*, I will see if that is a step to far in the wrong direction in the upcoming weeks!


Hand split cedars, I hope.. 

Nice report Anaconda !!


----------



## TEX-O-BOB (Sep 12, 2007)

That does it!

I'm going to be down there with you next year at this time. The pheasants in Nor Dak will have to wait till later! Hang another stand buddy!  It's time to start whackin and stackin! :twisted:


----------



## God of Thunder (Oct 1, 2008)

Nice work bro. All of these pics is making me want to pick the ol'stick up again myself, but I think I would still rather chase them feathered foe instead. Have a good 1. JW

PS- how old was that doe? she has a melon on her that would probably exceed the minimum for griz. :wink:


----------



## RuttCrazed (Sep 7, 2007)

Nice job AP! Are you bringing me some jerky when you come out to Kansas??

Rut


----------



## Anaconda Pintler (Oct 29, 2007)

RuttCrazed said:


> Nice job AP! Are you bringing me some jerky when you come out to Kansas??
> 
> Rut


Rutt I will be coming thru next Sunday as a matter of fact heading to Montana and ND for some phez killing! Will you be waiting at the same place you were at in Sept? :wink:


----------



## hunter_orange13 (Oct 11, 2008)

was this an extended hunt???


----------



## Treehugnhuntr (Sep 7, 2007)

That there is a whitetail, them's in season where he shot it.


----------



## hunter_orange13 (Oct 11, 2008)

lol didn't notice. i was wondering why he was going out for another.


----------



## God of Thunder (Oct 1, 2008)

Don't ya know, down south they can kill like 50 of them a year. :shock:


----------



## HunterDavid (Sep 10, 2007)

Not quite 50, but enough to fill the freezer. When I grew up in Louisiana, I paid $21 for a license to hunt big and small game for the year. I could shoot 6 deer from November through January, hunt statewide, had 21 "doe days" where I could shoot either sex, and if I shot a doe in the AM, I could shoot a buck that same day as well. All of that and there was no tags issued, just a license. I never shot more than my 6, but know tons of people who would take more as they didn't have to tag their deer. Pretty dumb in my opinion. What a shock to move to Utah, pay $40 for a tag to hunt a small section of the state for 8 days, buck only. I love it here, so I've stayed, but what a difference.


----------

